# Is it possible to use one sustain pedal to control two midi keyboards?



## DAB (Apr 19, 2022)

Hi any one know if its possible to have one sustain pedal and work two midi keyboards from it? i am using fl studio at the moment and would be grateful if anyone know a way in the software to do this , or is it a case of no and have two pedals appreciate any ones help on this thanks


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 19, 2022)

This might work:



http://store.rosensound.com/store/products/sustain-pedal-splitter-systems/


----------



## DAB (Apr 19, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> This might work:
> 
> 
> 
> http://store.rosensound.com/store/products/sustain-pedal-splitter-systems/


Thanks ill look into it , i based in the UK so i dont really want to have too import things if i can help it! thanks for your help


----------



## HCMarkus (Apr 19, 2022)

If both keyboards respond the same way to pedal closed/open, a simple hard-wired splitter would work.

You could use a Headphone Splitter. (which provides TRS connections, but likely you'll only use 2 of the three conductors as most sustain pedals are 1/4" TS)... Sus Pedal plugs into one of the two splitter jacks, plug on the splitter plugs into one keyboard, 1/4 cable from second splitter jack plugs into second keyboard.

EDIT: Maybe not such a good idea. Thanks for pointing this out rrichard63. More comments below.


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 19, 2022)

HCMarkus said:


> If both keyboards respond the same way to pedal closed/open, a simple hard-wired splitter would work.


Maybe not. See









(1) sustain pedal; (2) keyboards ??


I'm wanting to use only (1) sustain pedal to "sustain" (2) different keyboards at the same time. (note: Midi'ing one keyboard to the other keyboard is not an option) I have a Yamaha S80 and a Yamaha P115. Currently, each keyboard has its own Yamaha FC4A sustain pedal. Since the Yamaha FC4A works ...




forums.musicplayer.com





The product description in the link that I posted earlier also says a simple splitter cable won't work -- but that comment might be based on self-interest.


----------



## HCMarkus (Apr 20, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> Maybe not. See
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't tried it, so I cannot say for sure. That said, the guy who worries about connecting the two keyboards' grounds has a valid point, but is off base... unless a piece of gear has an isolated ground (which no keyboard to my knowledge has) the grounds of the two keyboards are _always_ shared. That's what ground is... common. What is NOT shared is the hot side of the keyboards' sustain pedal sensing circuits, which could be running different voltages. This is why connecting the two keyboard circuits could, in fact, be a not so good idea.


----------



## DAB (Apr 20, 2022)

Really appreciate all your help . looks like i have to go with separate pedals thanks again all the best


----------



## timbit2006 (Apr 21, 2022)

If you're good with electronics it'd be pretty easy to replace the contact switch with a DPDT and wire two seperate cables from the pedal if the ground issue is a concern.


----------



## Daren Audio (Apr 21, 2022)

DAB said:


> Hi any one know if its possible to have one sustain pedal and work two midi keyboards from it? i am using fl studio at the moment and would be grateful if anyone know a way in the software to do this , or is it a case of no and have two pedals appreciate any ones help on this thanks


Yes, it's possible.
I have a similar setup that 1 sustain pedal controls both MIDI keyboards at the same time.
This device converts your pedal(s) into a MIDI device which will automatically be recognized by your computer. 

They're based in Poland:

https://beatbars.com/en/dual-to-midi.html


----------



## HCMarkus (Apr 21, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> If you're good with electronics it'd be pretty easy to replace the contact switch with a DPDT and wire two seperate cables from the pedal if the ground issue is a concern.


Got me thinking... don't those sustain pedals that allow normally open or normally closed operation have two switches in them already? If so, and if you could set up your keyboards with opposite normal states, maybe the switches could be independently wired to do the job.


----------



## digimortal (Apr 22, 2022)

I have the MIDI Expression iO which is the same idea as the Polish product @Daren Audio shared but a bit more elaborate, the included software is great and lets you fine tune your (expression) pedals to your exact liking.

It's not cheap and can take some weeks to get delivered as it is shipped from Taiwan but it's great.






MIDI Expression







www.audiofront.net


----------



## HCMarkus (Apr 22, 2022)

I love the Audiofront stuff... nice physical product backed up with a superb little app that has some great features. I use the USB-only four-jack model to handle two expression pedals and a sustain pedal with my live MainStage rig.


----------



## Hermon (Apr 23, 2022)

Same for me: 1 Line6 FBV Express + 1 Audiofront Quattro = 4 exp pedals + 6 footswiches to control Gig Performer in live performance.


----------



## Daren Audio (Apr 23, 2022)

Nice! I have the Quattro as well. Rob's software / GUI is quite robust compared to the rest.
Live performance is


----------



## fakemaxwell (Apr 23, 2022)

Can you use multiple MIDI inputs on a track in FL Studio? Maybe this is Reaper specific but if I set my MIDI input to "all" I can use my foot pedal along with any other input.

Feel like there must be a setting to do so, otherwise how would anybody use a breath controller or faders while playing on a keyboard?


----------



## Daren Audio (Apr 23, 2022)

fakemaxwell said:


> Can you use multiple MIDI inputs on a track in FL Studio? Maybe this is Reaper specific but if I set my MIDI input to "all" I can use my foot pedal along with any other input.
> 
> Feel like there must be a setting to do so, otherwise how would anybody use a breath controller or faders while playing on a keyboard?


Your computer and DAW will detect it as a MIDI device. You can assign your foot switches/pedals accordingly to your needs:


----------

